
NASA’s 3D Food Printer Will Make Pizza at Amusement Parks - JSeymourATL
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nasas-3d-food-printer-will-make-pizza-at-amusement-parks
======
andrewclunn
Okay, but on a scale from Lou Malnati's deep dish to Little Caesars'
cardboard, how pizza is it?

